# maglite 4d and a 4100 lumen bulb



## NotBrightNuf (May 12, 2009)

There's a 100 watt 4100 lumen bi pin bulb on wickedlasers.com for $10 that was designed for the flashlight "The Torch". It runs off of a battery pack that has 12 surefire size batteries producing 14.4v at 1000 mAh and has a runtime of 15 minutes with the 100 watt bulb. I could put this bulb in a kiu high temp socket then run it off a 12AA adapter with 12AA eneloops producing 14v but twice the mAh and get 30 minutes of runtime. would this work?


----------



## pete7226 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to say this, but they ripped you off. That is the Osram 64623 bulb that can be had for $4 from bulb connection, do a search on this site for plenty of info on it.


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 12, 2009)

Although the Eneloops have a decent discharge rate, I don't believe you can discharge those fast enough to see the full potential of that bulb. You are better off getting some high discharge cells like the Titanium High Discharge cells that can handle a 10C discharge, but your capacity will suffer a bit. There are other AA High Discharge cells available also.

You might want to ask LuxLuthor via PM, he knows hotwires and battery combinations.


----------



## NotBrightNuf (May 12, 2009)

What are Emoli 18650s exactly and how big are these cells compared to a d cell and where could I get them?


----------



## zehnmm (May 12, 2009)

Hello NotBrightNuf.

I have a quad-bored Mag3D, KIU socket, 12aa-3d battery holder, with 12 Titanium 1800 aa's running the Osram 100W 64623 bulb.

A few observations, fyi:
o As Aircraft800 stated, a better battery choice than Eneloops is called for. As much as I love my Eneloops, the voltage sag on 100W bulbs at about 10A is too high for them. Moreover, the output is more yellow than I want with Eneloops.
o I get 8 to 9 minutes of runtime on my setup. I seriously doubt the figures stating 15 min. runtime on a 100W bulb. Example: Assume the bulb draws 10 amps and that your battery setup yields 1 amp. Your runtime could be as high as 1/10 x 60 minutes = 6 minutes. Perhaps less.
o While I might have my battery setup generating over 15 volts at start-up, after the first few seconds, battery sag sets in and drops the overall battery voltage to 14.4v. As the run proceeds, the battery voltage drops to about 13.2. Moreover, resistance present in my light means that the actual voltage getting to the bulb is about 1 volt less. If you examine the discharge curves for even the very best batteries that can handle high discharge rates, they too have significant voltage sags under loads like 10A. 
o In line with that, I estimate that my torch lumens range from 2,500 to 4,000 during a run, with the majority of the runtime at the lower lumen figure.


All in all, as often is the case in advertising, the claims appear to be exaggerated for the setup you described.

But, if you wish to have a very bright hotwire, check around the sales threads in these forums and you can find some choices out there to meet your needs.

Lastly, do read the threads of forum titans like LuxLuthor, as Aircraft800 alluded to. LuxLuthor is a most learned, valuable, contributor to these forums.

Best of luck!


----------



## NotBrightNuf (May 12, 2009)

So the batteries you are using are pretty much the best for the application? Where could I get them?


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 12, 2009)

NotBrightNuf said:


> So the batteries you are using are pretty much the best for the application? Where could I get them?


At our friends at BatteryJunction, they are the Titanium AA High Discharge, or Google them. Try Fast Discharge NiMH Rechargeable Batteries or AA Cells High Discharge.


----------



## NotBrightNuf (May 13, 2009)

I think this bulb is a 12v bulb but from what I've seen everyone overdrives it to 14.4v. Zehnmm said that titanium batteries can handle high discharge rates while other batteries like eneloop cannot. Is it safe to say that titanium batteries are the way to go using a 64623?


----------



## LumenHound (May 13, 2009)

Some of us actually overdrive the 623 on 13 *rested* cells. 

Zehnmm is giving you good advice. You'll like the 623 on 12 AA Titanium Power Max high current discharge cells. 

You can compare the 10 amp discharge curves of Titanium and Eneloop cells and see the voltage sag for yourself. 
The graphs can be found in this post.


----------



## NotBrightNuf (May 13, 2009)

How do elite 1700 mAh compare to titanium cells?


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 14, 2009)

NotBrightNuf said:


> How do elite 1700 mAh compare to titanium cells?


 
Those have an even higher discharge rate, and used to be available from cheapbatterypacks.com, but they seem to be out of stock again. Contact LuxLuthor, he will be able to help you with cell selection, he used to build packs.


----------



## NotBrightNuf (May 14, 2009)

High discharge rate is a good thing so I guess these batteries will be harder to find.


----------

